# Demo trading accounts... quick and easy?



## gooloo (8 December 2008)

Hi,

I've backtested to the point of nausea... now I want to start paper trading.

Yes I could setup a demo account with IB or similar.... but it requires all the paperwork and rubbish that you need for a full account.... and it all takes time and patience.

I just want a quick and easy demo account.... there are 100's of places that offer these for forex trading but I haven't been able to find one for stocks?

I'm only trading end of day and have my own data... I just want a demo account rather than having to manually track everything myself in a spreadsheet.

Can anyone recommend a site which offers (quick and easy) demo accounts for stock trading?

cheers!


----------



## James Austin (8 December 2008)

try Go Trader, set up is very easy plus online, including ID
and i'm pretty sure u can use their demo indefinately and for stocks,
but havent used it myself


----------



## Lammii (9 December 2008)

i signed up to Go Markets yesterday
got my account today

no money required (hopefully can use indefinitely like so.. in the PDS they say they "could" charge you for live data, and I dunno what that criteria is)

the most trouble you'll get is passport number and tax file number for identification. then someone should email you a login, pass and link to the platform.

(saying this with no experience in any other platform)
the platform for stocks seems a bit slow. it is a web / java based program, maybe just not what i pictured a real time trading platform to be like.

so far i've only noticed only these:
real time data [yep]
fair collection of TA tools [yep]
news [nope. 9/12/2008 says "news server not operating correctly"]

i am also paper trading with this account so i have no idea about how it is to actually trade with it


----------



## Lammii (11 December 2008)

Lammii said:


> real time data [yep]



correction: real time data [no]


----------



## gooloo (11 December 2008)

i signed up with go trader but i only seem to be able to trade currencies?

what website did you use?

thanks


----------



## Lammii (11 December 2008)

gooloo said:


> i signed up with go trader but i only seem to be able to trade currencies?
> 
> what website did you use?
> 
> thanks




the regular one.. 
but the same thing happened to me i think

i had to email the guy, saying i was interested in trading cfds then he sent me the other program with login details


----------



## Ardyne (18 December 2008)

just found this. not sure if it helps ?

https://www.asxsmg.com.au


----------

